# Building Your Own Stretcher



## bobinaz

Hello, this is my first year trappping and I am planning on building my own stretchers. I will be primarily trapping bobcat and I am wondering what type of wood (Cedar, Pine etc.) would be best for the stretchers? Also any advice on building them would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Wesley


----------



## azpredatorhunter

bobinaz, Welcome to PT. I just made some stretchers out of pine, basswood would be better if you could find it here. If you have the tools, time and money to burn. I don't think it was worth it, but if you have $80 for each cage trap- I just seen some adjustable ones for sale @ Fur Harvester's Trading Post for $54.95/six & $99.95/doz. I never have used (adjustable ones) only wood boards. You can get the size you need off of the NAFA web site to make your own. Look around here @ PT I am sure you will find some good info...


----------



## fr3db3ar

Welcome aboard Wesley. Good luck.


----------



## prairiewolf

Welcome to the site ! +1 on what azpredator said.


----------



## Ruger

Welcome to the site! Check out a thread I started earlier this year (Homemade wooden fur stretchers). I received alot of good info. Good luck!


----------



## 220swift

Welcome to PT bobinaz! Here's the post Ruger reffered to:

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/14006-homemade-wooden-fur-stretchers/


----------



## Ruger

Thanks 220, I knew somebody would know how to do that!


----------



## bobinaz

Thanks for the replies. Lots of good information on that thread. I am thinking about using cedar, or redwood because of their water repelling properties. Would this be a bad idea?
Thanks again for your help.

Wesley


----------



## azpredatorhunter

bobinaz said:


> Thanks for the replies. Lots of good information on that thread. I am thinking about using cedar, or redwood because of their water repelling properties. Would this be a bad idea?
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Wesley


 once you use them a few times the fat/oils from the pelt is going to repell water. Have you priced any wood? If I get more stretchers I am going to buy them just my .02 worth! Post some pics of them stretchers!


----------



## 220swift

the only problem with adjustable stretchers is a lot people over stretch the bottom and gives the finished fur a wedge shape that buyers do not like.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

220swift said:


> the only problem with adjustable stretchers is a lot people over stretch the bottom and gives the finished fur a wedge shape that buyers do not like.


+1 I just made some wood ones and today I looked at NAFA web site and they changed the sizes!


----------



## bones44

Welcome Wesley !! Hey azpredator. Do you use green or dried basswood ? I have tons of it here. Dam things are all down my driveway and rot from the bottom falling over and leaving lots of good wood.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

bones44 said:


> Welcome Wesley !! Hey azpredator. Do you use green or dried basswood ? I have tons of it here. Dam things are all down my driveway and rot from the bottom falling over and leaving lots of good wood.


No. No basswood here! Basswood is great for carving... I just made them out of pine for now. Is it just me or did NAFA chang the size for Coyote/ Lynx cat boards?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

bobinaz, how are your boards comming along?


----------



## Ruger

I cut out 6 out of pine yesterday. I still need to put them thru the router table to round the edges and buy some 1/4" bolts and wing nuts and they should be good to go.


----------



## bobinaz

Thanks for your replies guys. I have not started the stretchers yet. I realize that it would almost be cheaper to just buy them, but I like to do things for myself. I think I will do a fixed stretcher because it will make a more uniform stretch. Thanks again for all the replies.

Wesley


----------



## azpredatorhunter

bobinaz said:


> Thanks for your replies guys. I have not started the stretchers yet. I realize that it would almost be cheaper to just buy them, but I like to do things for myself. I think I will do a fixed stretcher because it will make a more uniform stretch. Thanks again for all the replies.
> 
> Wesley


bobinaz, make a few from pine just to get the feel, I don't want to discourage you. Just trying to help. I had to start over on my boards seems they like to change the size once in awile. It can be a pain. Post some pics if you do make some.. I will here in a few...


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## Ruger

Looking good azpredator! Gonna look a lot better with some fur on it!


----------

